# Amazing GREECE vol.2



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Here is the second volume of Amazing GREECE*

The other thread remains open...
Pics/posts of cities,towns are not in alphabeticaly order. You could add pics, but with some credit please​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Attica*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488717985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489532158/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488717579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488719129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488719543/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488719267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489533098/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3391076237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3390552512/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/medellincity23/3370617054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/medellincity23/3370617154/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisww/3346207283/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coalitionprojects/3321166270/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coalitionprojects/3321173390/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nate2009/3154938014/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tumwijuke/3129944365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lamashtu/3103791061/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/onebonsaiguy/2948235434/

More photos coming soon :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely Athens shots Chris- Is Athens called in Greek Attica?

In Persian we call Athens, Aten


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Chris- Why did you open a new thread since I think if they are together it'd be better since everyone can visit the pix on the other thread at the same time too...


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



alitezar said:


> Lovely Athens shots Chris- Is Athens called in Greek Attica?
> 
> In Persian we call Athens, Aten


attica or attiki (in greek) is the nomos or county where athens belongs to


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Aw, I see... Thank you so much for the info


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love Athens.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Athens looks as dense as Tehran, but definitely older and cleaner with smaller mountains.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Lovely Athens shots Chris- Is Athens called in Greek Attica?
> 
> In Persian we call Athens, Aten


Athens city in Attica county (or region)



alitezar said:


> Chris- Why did you open a new thread since I think if they are together it'd be better since everyone can visit the pix on the other thread at the same time too...


It was time to start a new one; also you can visit the other too


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Georgeous country! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens streets:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3598199833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3599010338/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3598200557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3598197809/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3598195515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolelof/3599006608/

Monastiraki square:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3592680603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3593485874/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3579778502/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3572728427/


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me ask you, why was it necessary to rebuild Monastiraki?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick, i dont know why... just for renovation i think... :dunno:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Monastraki Square is so beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial photos of Athens:









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/188.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/335.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5805.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5801.jpg

The New Acropolis Museum:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5800.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5802.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5810.jpg

Likavittos hill:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5808.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5807.jpg

Attiki Odos and suburbs of Athens:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5803.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5809.jpg

Katexaki street area:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5804.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The ring - Kifissias ave & Attiki Odos:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/254.jpg

Attiki Odos:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/258.jpg

Panathinaikos stadium and Athens towers:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/999.jpg

Athens park (Pedion tou Areos):








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/616.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/617.jpg

Athens city, from above:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/977.jpg

Acropolis and Athens areas:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/998.jpg

Attiki Odos, Halandri:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1450.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1451.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1452.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens city center:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1454.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1477.jpg

During 25 March (National Day)
Syntagma square and the Greek Parliaments:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3004.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3007.jpg

Panepistimiou street:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3006.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3009.jpg

Vas. Sofias avenue:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3008.jpg

Athens city:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3010.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2627.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2628.jpg

Patision street:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2630.jpg










http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2633.jpg

_Kalimarmaro_ stadium:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1777.jpg


----------



## LostPigeon (May 21, 2009)

Very nice pics; i have been there and i have videos of greece of those areas on my youtube.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment; weclome to SSC btw :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The ring again:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/996.jpg

Olympic complex, P.Faliro:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3003.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3005.jpg

Athens city:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2635.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2636.jpg

Athens-Lamia motorway:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2637.jpg

Gkyzi, Athens:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2638.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic view of Athens from north suburbs:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2639.jpg

Gkyzi, Athens:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2640.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2641.jpg

SEF (Peace and Friendship) stadium, basketball arena:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2643.jpg

Athens city center...
Exarhia area with Strefi hill (top left in the pic):








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2645.jpg

Panepistimiou, Amerikis and Stadiu streets:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2646.jpg

Akadimias street:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2647.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2648.jpg

On the left Strefi hill, on the right Likavittos Hill:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2649.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens park (Pedio tou Areos) again:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2650.jpg

Athens areas:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2652.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2655.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2657.jpg

Attiki Odos:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2654.jpg

OAKA complex (Olympic stadiums):








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2661.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2662.jpg

OAKA Olympic Stadium:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2663.jpg

Athens city from high above...
(The Greek Parliaments, Athens Central Park, Acropolis, _Kallimarmaro_ stadium etc):








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3366.jpg


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

mg:
These aerial photos are incredible indeed!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh thank you very much Christos for the "ring" series! :cheers2:
And there is nothing like Athens from above.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks both for your comments :cheers1: more aerial photos are coming soon...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Some pictures of one of my favourite Greek islands, *Ithaca (Ithaki in Greek)*. It is found in the Ionian (Western) side of Greece.


_(Pics from flickr: michael georgousakis, Crudelia de Mon, Boris Badenov, and Willwebs)_


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Some pictures of one of my favourite Greek islands, *Ithaca (Ithaki in Greek)*. It is found in the Ionian (Western) side of Greece.


Splendid!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you LEAFS for those photos; Ithaca or Ithaki is really beautiful...


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

wraies fwtos hristo


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Impressive pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488717985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489532158/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488717579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489532030/

Filopappou hill:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488719129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3488719543/

Likavittos hill:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489533098/

From Acropolis:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3390552512/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Acropolis Museum, Athens*

Grand Opening: 20 June 2009









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3611672091/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592481615/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3573713482/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3553907680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coulston/3539675927/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coulston/3539687959/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikarosmatsoukas/3525985413/

Interior, inside view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vapo1/3585684284/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gichristof/3462891253/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carts2/3290321309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carts2/3291136414/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carts2/3291133378/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emzily/3187701200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emzily/3186860665/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frenchkerr/3082358751/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

omg, I loved the new Athens shots and the Acropolis museum


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Brilliant Greece and superb photos,of course!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

simply amazing....
so small but so beatiful country.
Tranks for d pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot guys :cheers1:


*Athens Pride Parade and Festival 2009*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3624185084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622546011/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3623353184/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622507923/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622508879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622509811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622465767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3623282594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622318987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3623135684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzempelikou/3622316723/


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry for off-topic,christos,but I want to ask:what is the tallest building in Athens? Cheers


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

**RS** said:


> Sorry for off-topic,christos,but I want to ask:what is the tallest building in Athens? Cheers


This one is. It is called the Athens Tower. One is a pic of the building and the other is a view from inside on the 22nd floor. Note the old Panathinaikos Stadium in the background.

:cheers:























_(photos from flickr.com - kargig and conquisador)_


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^thanks a lot))


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns in Cyclades*

*Ermoupoli, Syros island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauliusuza/3505631660/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauliusuza/3504858375/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theo_reth/3408572949/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314066683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314066804/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314066269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314066397/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314066604/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfirley/314065866/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauliusuza/3505606510/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauliusuza/3504600311/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theo_reth/3439721300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahbananapictures/3362404618/


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

oh i love you patrida mou ellas


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/theo_reth/3408572949/


Marvellous! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns in Cyclades*

*Tinos town, Tinos island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanvan/2662477806/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenobiarouse/3580147096/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenobiarouse/3580146324/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenobiarouse/3579335041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenobiarouse/3579278777/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_buchtele/2722756743/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2708114730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_buchtele/2693448454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanvan/2661651381/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cisslo/582800969/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cisslo/582801385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cisslo/583128350/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns in Cyclades*

*Naxos town (chora), Naxos island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivea__/3651938298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3661248136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3655764553/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3651758828/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3626544957/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bentham1/3560246582/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panos7314/3524427671/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/netuser/3462332547/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3368207608/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3367356867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325434231/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326269372/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325435351/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325433985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326262996/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326265786/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326261434/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325426111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326260226/


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, Greece really is Amazing


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics Chris....Athens looks really BIG in those pics...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns in Cyclades*

*Andros town (chora), Andros island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593479364/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593476472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592677383/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593472380/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592674645/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593483262/

Lighthouse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592667765/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592679999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593484864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593481624/
Miaou 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593485212/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3593472834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592668421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3153129929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terra_incognita/2873004076/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2845959261/


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Such beautiful skies - and so many opportunities for artistic photographs!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns in Cyclades*

*Naousa town, Paros island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3640760997/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3622150065/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afroginbc/2896069731/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sotirisvas/3483930958/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3640760143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3641569914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3640756427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macloo/3641562608/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieri/3589421368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieri/3588613639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djbadaboum/3560426061/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrthibault/3523756156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrthibault/3523757332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_john_karanikas/3448775980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ethansunday/3442568145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_dimitris_/2843967369/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_dimitris_/2844803308/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow excellent pictures Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you alitezar


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

i just can say wow! :drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Wonderful, all in blue and white, the colors of Greece kay:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Athens Metropolis by night 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/3621570566_f6fa2c6764_o.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Marvellous! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo @Olympios


----------



## Sid_toronto (Oct 21, 2008)

great pics CG, feels so relaxed over there, i'll head over there when i can.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you @Sid


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Cities of Greece*

*Iraklio city, Crete*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2529.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706003355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706816446/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706004229/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjritzen/3702662082/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701230455/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701227701/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3701229503/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3702038386/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderlust_kristy/3702036626/
_Nikos Kanzantzakis_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682461930/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682461394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3678943875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3658204558/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3657382657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3657379371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redde_stijl/3658153468/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skantzman/3638566649/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2528.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo6/6239.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Night life in Athens, is really nice; i will post some photos in the next few days...


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> this guy became quite famous in korea in recent years. and even all the volumes of his novels was published. I got one, "Aleksi Zorba"


Hey, that's impressive kay: Vice-versa, the Korean cinema is quite successful here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Cities in Greece*

*Chios city, Chios island*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo6/6089.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galantis/3592134686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photostigmes/3499640953/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo58/1458811536/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danube/19409384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo58/1302300384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilwander/2905272205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/337116878/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1362465496/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swissgrappa/1412175983/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tasos_/1345671658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/448115122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/2248385879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatkogr/2735805882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2236315597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/image-ex/3724932204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatkogr/2734718815/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/1285312235/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/1286171512/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nososhadi/172707239/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellas2u/486206312/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2591.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Cities in Greece*

*Trikala, Thessaly*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2239.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2240.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/2503087581/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636101707/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636071695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636885132/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636084955/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3637012914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636190721/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636990266/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636171581/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3329742506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636976100/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636093351/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636906820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636074641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3636893850/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3282758688/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3282725332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suteriosu/3232275083/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/2914350795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/2491041560/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/2127743454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/2101032176/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/633702879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/571326032/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/2503930254/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/2503079087/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ioannavr/3500936463/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Cities in Greece*

*Halkida, Evia island (Central Greece reg.)*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2947.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2944.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2945.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692986737/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693782724/

far away:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2983.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693780916/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692987311/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2935.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/makann1/3711831085/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2986.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693784840/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693781358/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693789834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693791790/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692978505/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692978329/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692977431/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692979055/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692983971/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3693786274/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692980707/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692981613/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3692976853/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Cities in Greece*

*Thiva (Theves), Central Greece region*
Little smaller, but still a big city...









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/350.jpg









http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k121/phooey2006/Greece/greece1882.jpg









http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd161/viotiafamousplaces/Ancient Thiva/ag_nikolaos_thiva.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/494300.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3861527.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/19325971.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/19326005.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7640166.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/19325778.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/4894413.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7640171.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/21096205.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/straga/1500162244/









http://images.travelpod.com/users/yoniyahav/1.1210974780.small-sky-resort-village-.jpg









http://images.travelpod.com/users/yoniyahav/1.1210974780.1_small-sky-resort-village.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*

*The 2nd biggest city in Greece*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5030.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5031.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5028.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5042.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3774337328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3774352220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsylee/3776654399/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skourasharrys/3765285222/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skourasharrys/3765329610/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/argos_t/3758612387/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3753150972/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3752870670/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sss-showcase/3750649088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/argos_t/3758612299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/argos_t/3758612321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sofaki_gr/3746319104/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loneeagle110/3728964651/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/watzpatzkowski/3704747367/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3657679597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3658466570/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3653165233/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*

continue...









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5035.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5034.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5036.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3637064374/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midwan/3649955039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3615744839/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/commons/3614944205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/commons/3614944999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericman967/3610710344/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3546779709/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3589418258/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaimeperez/3554054016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3551150591/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3517776077/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3501904430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinggr/3532130799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/billy-bob/3519108871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512555900/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*

3rd part:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastbang/3483418351/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3472970329/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3473778238/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3460626020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3462515296/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3462514216/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3462515004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3462514630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/summersso/3445203413/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3414297498/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*

1950:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gichristof/3458457791/

1960:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gichristof/3458457385/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395880123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3396642052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3396590854/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3396549440/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3396509018/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395746444/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3394900387/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395668820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395626108/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3394769783/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3394718839/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*

Last post about Thessaloniki city :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395494640/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395366346/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395296664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3395221328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3394384619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge-11/3394222563/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midwan/3384615973/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midwan/3384616365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midwan/3385430228/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midwan/3385430576/


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Thessaloniki looks like Athens from above!

I am just back after spending a week in Greece and I have to say it is an awesome country. I left my heart in Mykonos and Santorini, it's so beautiful.
Athens on the other hand was a bit of a dissapointment. I stayed around Omonia Square and I found it quite sleazy, even during the day, the city wasn't specially clean (some places down right dirty) and many parts looked very uncared for and chaotic. It feels miles behind other european capitals, even other similar mediterranean cities. I hope the Athens council starts to improve it.
The metro on the contrary was super clean and efficient (also cheap!) and the new Acropolis museum is jaw dropping. It's amazing the amount of history in one single place!
Ah, the food is top notch too!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

christos-greece THANK you for posting all the photos.

Greece looks very charming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment guys :cheers1:


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Great thread Christos-greece. :cheers: Greece really is something special.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eptanese Islands*

*Corfu city (Kerkyra) - Kerkyra island*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3879.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3880.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1293.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1295.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3836736220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3836737808/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3835947819/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787477579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787485141/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787479837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788286380/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788297974/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788297078/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787486311/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788293134/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787489931/









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo3/3877.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corfu city (Kerkyra):








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo7/7218.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787484373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787469635/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787482301/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788270644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787462403/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787468971/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788277922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787466833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787471215/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787475687/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788270040/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3788273690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subiyurek/3787457985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbakek/3783876863/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corfu city (Kerkyra):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964886368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbakek/3784686220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snoopaki/3738848633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snoopaki/3738841531/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snoopaki/3738855169/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964053137/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964882644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964879660/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964897562/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964040039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivankovpak/2964034053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2941447790/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulcsuotthon/2814147326/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eptanese Islands*

*Lefkada town, Lefkada island*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3808135203/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayjayarr/3756725551/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arais81/3801315977/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3247569104/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2782489536/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2782493796/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dechesne/683774156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pappadopoulos/2721786429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pappadopoulos/2722609554/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lefkada town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eladhari/3726531314/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jervaulx/2234661457/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124163175/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124165729/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1447556772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1447555902/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1446702291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1446649595/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1425918123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pappadopoulos/2721579723/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pappadopoulos/2714731206/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124163955/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annetteuk/1383243701/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annetteuk/1384139060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annetteuk/1384134432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/1320145546/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/1319256069/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mekolme/510021252/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you post some pic's from Pilos ?
I was born there  but i don't know the city ...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

omg, I love the first shot, such a nice bluish water plus the city is so beautiful too :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikou said:


> Can you post some pic's from Pilos ?
> I was born there  but i don't know the city ...


Yes, in the next days i could post few photos from Pylos...



alitezar said:


> omg, I love the first shot, such a nice bluish water plus the city is so beautiful too :applause:


Thanks alitezar


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Yes, in the next days i could post few photos from Pylos...
> *
> 
> Thanks alitezar


Thanks !


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow!!! great photos, fantastic city!!! 
The fire is now under control?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

White Shadows said:


> Wow!!! great photos, fantastic city!!!


Thanks @White Shadows :cheers1:


White Shadows said:


> The fire is now under control?


Yes, now it is under control 100%


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ You should built one A380 fulfilled with water for such reasons.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes and no... they officials know better


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Sure, but you know what I mean...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eptanese Islands*

*Argostoli town, Kefallonia island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reenie_p/2822794501/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveraff/3833298467/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3866515067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3560075836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapper_jon/2524150856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1550137896/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/953842485/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/538106301/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianna266/3836427648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianna266/3835638643/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanaplin/3830521355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanaplin/3830520147/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanaplin/3830520679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanaplin/3830519295/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirstyrobot/3823114733/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirstyrobot/3823119957/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelpeddlar/3818540384/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Argostoli town, Kefallonia island:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelpeddlar/3818532444/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tallguyuk/3803368802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tallguyuk/3802554033/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3792932142/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3792118027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3792008046/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3777404521/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesundies/3768059249/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesundies/3768858892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3709516682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3709510116/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3708698139/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3709509294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3707675735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3706297943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnuttell/3707111248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3652251744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3613628592/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3613629138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3613613944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3613604750/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3612786843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3612782795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3613602816/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vsmithson2006/3597766168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristagodfrey/3371186540/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice surroundings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @corredor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eptanese Islands*

*Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smufflersworld/3702065084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skinnyde/521132314/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3124862623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loupis/3863006976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3869651412/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/love--joy/3727626594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smufflersworld/3721284460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/griggsie/3694608027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/griggsie/3695418122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smufflersworld/3701257489/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672028930/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671221171/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672029588/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845050521/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845047657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845053515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845836248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845833152/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flish/3845816628/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulcun/3644425820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671197821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671195809/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672008188/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672009798/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672003956/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3672009170/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671203647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671200751/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3643737960/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3642930519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3642913187/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3643728856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3643724008/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3617614152/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3642920627/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdermgl/3635884835/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3617614148/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelthing/3589245022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffphotos/3368173469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3110724859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haroula08/3098115617/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot @Chadoh, more photos to come


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eptanese Islands*

*Ithaki town (Vathy), Ithaki island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_hintsa/2463571034/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keelmoose/244709049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinder2/754906084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/malingering/81368233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keelmoose/101110098/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keelmoose/101108680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hefestus/329638469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2819226756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2818298247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendiblair/2943912811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendiblair/2944786354/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_hintsa/2505935039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartlogan/2533845746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keelmoose/256056968/


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cities in Macedonia look very nice and old (in good meaning). Though some buildings you shared have to be restored... Though being partly destroyed they can give some special spirit and the sense of time...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those buildings should be restored indeed, not to destroy them...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I did not mean to destroy it. I said even being in a bad condition, as some of them are NOW, they also give some charm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional districts, areas in Greek cities*

*Old town of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saumil/3649513915/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2335685866/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/curlewpd/1893948996/

The Palace:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevechamberlain/57437569/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nl469/4236932498/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnwilts/4241749556/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annarodi/4237307061/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annarodi/4237121317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/168mercedes/4231276762/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231194112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231192500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230417479/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230419063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231188030/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231191102/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230422343/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional districts, areas in Greek cities*

*Old town of Rhodes city, Rhodes island* 2nd part









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230403303/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230409091/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231172792/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230395415/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230387223/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231159724/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4231148932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230191533/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230900802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4230130723/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4229863320/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4229748862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4229741206/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbird/4229734730/


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for pics of Rhodes. I visited whilst on a cruise in 1968. We went to the Valley of the Butterflies. Does it still exist?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

geoff189d said:


> Thanks for pics of Rhodes. I visited whilst on a cruise in 1968. We went to the Valley of the Butterflies. Does it still exist?


The valley of the butterflies is still exists; you should come and visit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional districts, areas in Greek cities*

*Chania old town - Chania, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4240977710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4185274677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158951269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159712844/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159711764/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158955617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159717796/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159695300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158932883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159692704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4248113255/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4186046984/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4186039438/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159679928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159682156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159685568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158927673/


----------



## DarySLO (Jul 22, 2009)

This city srsly needs some skyscrapers and highrises!


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



DarySLO said:


> This city srsly needs some skyscrapers and highrises!


historical center of chania needs highrises? u gotta be kidding
this town is one of the most beautiful towns in greece.
skyscrapers are made where necessary we dont need them in chania thank u very much


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@DarySLO: Old town of Chania does not need a skyscrapers or tall buildings...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional areas, districts in Greek cities*

*Old town of Chios - Chios island, North Aegean reg.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eralys/3860843013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959033231/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959030767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959021893/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959035145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eralys/3861597276/

the walls:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eralys/3860815911/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gutenkunstler/3621138225/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilwander/2905272205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2921290747/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2796583977/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellas2u/486206312/


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great compilation of Greek cities and towns Chris.
Rodos is a beautiful city and reminds me of the "Colossus"
which is one of the seven wonders of the world.

I also like the title of your thread - Amazing Greece which sounds a bit
like th spiritual song "Amazing Grace"

_________________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> great compilation of Greek cities and towns Chris.
> Rodos is a beautiful city and reminds me of the "Colossus"
> which is one of the seven wonders of the world.
> 
> ...


Thanks, capricorn2000 
about the second part: i dont know that particular song, indeed the title sounds a bit lile the title of this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional districts, areas in Greek cities*

*Old district of Corfu town - Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/4252757576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/4251985345/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/missionverdana/4195863504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4152839249/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boskomartinovic/4150824023/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpslee/4118472482/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/preston909/4072579325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpslee/4071335946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4059054897/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/willbaroo/4032712303/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4020293680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4004590325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/3990456218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillylambs/3967624250/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional districts, areas in Greek cities*

*Old district of Corfu town - Kerkyra island* PART 2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/4012508082/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/4011738097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4059054895/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4059054901/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3979974491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/3924525715/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/3924511451/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndparissos/3927849785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndparissos/3928632020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3926318422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3924835052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3924779574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3923907515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3923907523/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3924646098/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3920449256/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3900761383/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eckoo85/3888307896/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/3777770786/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely updates..Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional areas, districts in Greek cities*

*Old district of Kavala city, Macedonia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3864737417/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annabooklover/3874747613/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848518450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848523122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848521850/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848519790/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848520882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847592567/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848173610/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847358119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847359003/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848159724/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848150532/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3844940175/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3845730748/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional areas, districts in Greek cities*

*Old district of Kavala city, Macedonia* PART 2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3782756466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3782646176/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3781797483/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3782570624/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3781722943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3782460782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3781612997/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atakansevgi/3486613827/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deixais/3504877567/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2916637278/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2915782875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2916628702/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2855994763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3783404906/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfan2009/3782283485/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theodarus/2988038407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3401295876/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ The last 2 shots area amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks alitezar


----------



## DarySLO (Jul 22, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> @DarySLO: Old town of Chania does not need a skyscrapers or tall buildings...


ups sorry, my mistake, i was thinking that was athens. :bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DarySLO said:


> ups sorry, my mistake, i was thinking that was athens. :bash:


OK, no problem


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Γεια σου ρε χρίστο. Έδειξες τις αγαπημένες μου πόλεις στην Ελλάδα. Τις πιο γραφικές! Ρόδο και Καβάλα δεν έχω πάει όμως δυστυχώς. Τις ερωτεύτηκα από φωτογραφίες και μόνο.  Αχ να τανε και η Αθήνα έτσι.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WhiteMagick said:


> Γεια σου ρε χρίστο. Έδειξες τις αγαπημένες μου πόλεις στην Ελλάδα. Τις πιο γραφικές! Ρόδο και Καβάλα δεν έχω πάει όμως δυστυχώς. Τις ερωτεύτηκα από φωτογραφίες και μόνο.  Αχ να τανε και η Αθήνα έτσι.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα White Magic


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

so many beautiful photos.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional areas, districts in Greek cities*

*Old district of Nafplio town, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4028529374/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/garethr/3035720544/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4217115504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4216274801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4215943886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/4142663040/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/3891743641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/3891739365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkntina/3172710984/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkntina/3171883391/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spap/3041314442/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spap/3041727962/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pan_rep/2909595777/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tpmosher/2826227904/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nafplio is a lovely city. What a compilation of photos! And I have a thing for the lanes. Thank you very much! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Nafplio is a lovely city. What a compilation of photos! And I have a thing for the lanes. Thank you very much! :cheers2:


Thanks, charpentier  more photos of this beautiful town (its old district), today at evening


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional areas, districts in Greek cities*

*Old district of Nafplio town, Peloponnese* PART 2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogarriga/4027006772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/global_publicks/4071864227/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/4059976638/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/4059233013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwlms/3677518912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwlms/3676703947/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/echadwick/3477147752/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlea/3084107679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlea/3083966341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlea/3083926411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlea/3084107785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haberlea/3084448160/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andylaila/3369840242/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asliseven/3225870175/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brooks-bilson/2552955313/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitko/2207554402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2649270471/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitko/2207547148/


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

ΆΨΟΓΟ το Ναύπλιο!!


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Even some pictures from Nafplio
*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Cool view  


christos-greece said:


> *Old district of Nafplio town, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nafplio is beauty itself. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Cool view
> 
> Nafplio is beauty itself. :cheers:


Its indeed great 

@alter100: thanks for those Nafplio photos...


Its time to post something different, the "traditional areas, district in Greek cities" was O.K. and enough so far...
Probably towns and cities in Greek islands (Cyclades, Dodecanese), will be my next photo-series here...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities/towns in Greek islands*

*Mytilini town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/corinthian/1260383514/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/1365390074/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkescamp3/2093341410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winninator2003/2569525149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/1340677161/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4271331977/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4091609205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boogieoogiebooboo/4059838291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boogieoogiebooboo/4059837947/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities/towns in Greek islands*

*Mytilini town, ****** island*]
Part II









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boogieoogiebooboo/4059829683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/norfolkabroad/4019138919/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boogieoogiebooboo/4030175516/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samandjanewedding/4007022370/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/distra/3978714557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/distra/3977083931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ergunoz/3762544952/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pavlo1963/3738078871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3689286929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aprillynn77/19591512/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities in Greek islands*

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/337116875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aperigrapto/3431840561/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/distra/3979474516/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo58/1301461139/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/4142121576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/4142121070/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pulp-o-rama/374344969/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danube/19409384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo58/1302300384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neiljennings/3773914521/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neiljennings/3767843539/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazerfarmer/3479813135/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities in Greek islands*

*Chios town, Chios island*
Part II









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/2248385879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teo58/1458811536/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mafaldaq/2766525507/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photostigmes/2358803312/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pocketcultures/3858673829/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fragakis/283894088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4128045427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1293609910/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/image-ex/3724144273/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959033231/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swissgrappa/1412175983/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stellamaria/1322497479/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjorsvb/2592816756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/941082969/


----------



## Saeed De La Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

Greece is very inetresing country,
is so beautiful,
I think tehran is more modern than Athens,but Athens is more beautiful than tehran,,,
I always like to travel to greece,,,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities in Greek islands*

*Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4509.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4516.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2266.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4305463350/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4305471922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4305461906/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4305460462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4350600041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4304711053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4334582508/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emz233/4256727289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nkouvaros/4055602619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/4035422969/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/4252010799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edlimphoto/4014341406/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiggerski/4033489331/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thanks christos! It's a great series about Heraklion! Nice ochre and blue colors. I enjoyed the photos of the streets and the aerial view by night. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> ^^ Thanks christos! It's a great series about Heraklion! Nice ochre and blue colors. I enjoyed the photos of the streets and the aerial view by night. :cheers:


Thank you as well, charpentier :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@charpentier: And forgot to say that Heraklion is one of the biggest cities not only of Crete, but from all Greece: the 4th biggest city in Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities/towns in Greek islands*

*Chania town, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/newgr/4379112826/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palekastro/4260070889/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfreed/3684278267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/1948337940/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/petrosg/3713969870/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4394645592/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noopin/4356192515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palekastro/4260071491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palekastro/4260828558/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palekastro/4260825964/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/umdave/4216413582/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alecmaclean/4216265930/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4185275683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158948915/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158951269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159695300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4158932883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159700576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4159685568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4155527017/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4151342934/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/envy55555/4148762856/


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Greece is such a beautiful country.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Crete is stunning  Thank you for the pictures!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Chania town is so nice and also the cute cat


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^

You love cats!! I'm super allergic to them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Allergic to cats? I knew a friend with the same problem... btw i also love cats


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pics of Chania Town. Thanks!! Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Jan, soon i will update with more photos of Chania...


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

this looks like a painting. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Allergic to cats? I knew a friend with the same problem... btw i also love cats


Yes I get itchy hives whenever a cat is around  I have a weakness for rabbits, birds, turtles and most of all chicks!! I have raised dozens of them as a kid :lol:

By the way Christos, why are skyscrappers not allowed in Greece? I read that in the previous pages.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ About skyscrapers in Athens and other Greek cities: i really i dont know why, really Kameel...


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

The city looks beautiful, excellent photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities/towns in Greek islands*

*Chania town, Crete*
Part II









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfreed/3684278267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/4443983478/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theano2008/3268314734/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2481331368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2891806929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3826217006/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/halifaxlight/3563110476/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/romtomtom/4096852000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geby/2950131820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nenyaki/2768510647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2496089665/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/1396440481/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3749550562/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markop/2277284924/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2314592894/


----------



## skbk (Mar 20, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ About skyscrapers in Athens and other Greek cities: i really i dont know why, really Kameel...


May be they want to preserve the classic image of Greek cities..it's not a bad thing, the whole world is looking the same with these skyscrappers hno:

Nice new pics!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! This photos of Chania Town has great quality. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big cities/towns in Greek islands*

*Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4090391335/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4115150125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtynick2009/4350478657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anastasis_theocharis/4395665547/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/4410474537/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitcrete_en/4272618292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4248945632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4248944470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4207774049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenthallut/4153543266/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenthallut/4152702773/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenthallut/4152701199/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenthallut/4152690023/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4104341292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4103563807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4103577967/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4101885912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/4059186012/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4032386226/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elrodeo/4021120639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4019577630/


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thessaloniki*


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

More photos next days


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bogdan - the new power poster!  Nice collection.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big towns/cities in Greek islands*

*Naxos town (Chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Part II









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325088399/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/4067064499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4552120473/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdowning/4032389067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffdevine/3704642136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gallivan/3794187174/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jindera1/3775271146/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3711897218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326271512/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325430435/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326264200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326262996/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326269178/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3326261606/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (Chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Part III

My photos from my trip in Naxos town (August 2009):
One from the historic museum:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/4067064499/


^^ Awesome shot! Beautiful coastline..


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

super collection chris! thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you rick


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

:tongue2:

Nice trip christos kay:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow..I love Naxos Town so beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you alitezar and Bogdan...


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Extremly nice pictures! 

*A question to Christos*
I am planning a trip to Greece we're I'll be landing in Thessaloniki and going by car to Athens. 
Google Maps is suggesting two different routes; one going south and through Peloponessos and the other to the east and going along the coast to Athens. 
Which is the most scenic in your opinion?

Btw, how is everything going down there? It's a shame what the EU has done to you're beautiful country.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

1772 said:


> Extremly nice pictures!
> 
> *A question to Christos*
> I am planning a trip to Greece we're I'll be landing in Thessaloniki and going by car to Athens.
> ...


I know you asked Christos, but I would like to share my opinion as well .
I like the route via Katerini, Larissa, Lamia. I recommend to get down to Paralia Katerinis and Leptokaria for an hour. Those are beautiful towns known mostly by tourists but still amazing. After Lamia you can hop down to beautiful towns of Kamena Vourla and Aghios Konstantinos which are amazing for making a coffee break etc. After that you can also make a shortcut from highway and visit town of Thiva with the trip of beautiful hilly scenery. After that you will interchange at Elefsina and take your route back to Athens.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1772 said:


> I am planning a trip to Greece we're I'll be landing in Thessaloniki and going by car to Athens.
> Google Maps is suggesting two different routes; one going south and through Peloponessos and the other to the east and going along the coast to Athens.
> Which is the most scenic in your opinion?


You dont need to go through Peloponnese (Egnatia motorway, Ionian road, Rio-Antirio bridge, Athens) is too long. You should take the A1 motorway (the only problem is that on Tempi valley they by-pass the road through Thessaly. There are signs to indicate that if you planning to travel to Athens from Thessaloniki by car...



1772 said:


> Btw, how is everything going down there? It's a shame what the EU has done to you're beautiful country.


Well, the problems (riots) started from few groups of people who dont care for nothing, only to destroy, burn... dont not worry


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

so much history, love the way the greeks have preserved the ancient in the country


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Anybody has been to Mykonos Island? hmmm


----------



## siorpanos123 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris, oi fotografies prepei na einai apo to internet? An thelo na anevaso dikes mou foto apo ton skliro mou disko, ti prepei na kano?


----------



## siorpanos123 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Crete looks amazing... Looks much more beautiful than maiinland Greece. I think the mainland has uglier cities than islands...I donT know the reason of the difference.


Well, yes the islands are beautiful and Crete is amazing, but the city of Heraklion wins easily the title of the ungliest greek city. Don't judge by the pictures. Actually Heraklion is horrible. And, no, you are wrong. The mainland has very beautiful cities, towns, villages in a variety you can't even imagine as far as character, appearance, history, landscape is concerned.
The islands are just more famous...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Greece looks beautiful, i love Greece. and i have lots of greek friends in my school, lovely people, athens reminds me of tehran, although athens is cleaner and more organized  , lots of Love from a Persian


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> Greece looks beautiful, i love Greece. and i have lots of greek friends in my school, lovely people, athens reminds me of tehran, although athens is cleaner and more organized  , lots of Love from a Persian


feelings are mutal 
i also have several iranian friends ,and our cultures have many similiarities indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All your comments are welcome :cheers: soon, i will post more photos here...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

yianni said:


> feelings are mutal
> i also have several iranian friends ,and our cultures have many similiarities indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

To refresh this thread i will post new photos as i said in the next couple of days...
The first would be from Chios island: town (chora) of Chios, Pyrgi, Mesta and other towns...


----------



## al04life (Nov 22, 2010)

very very well build capital. the only thing that needes to change is the peoples attitude towards other minorities nd then the city will be top notch. i'm really impressed


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

al04life said:


> very very well build capital. the only thing that needes to change is the peoples attitude towards other minorities nd then the city will be top notch. i'm really impressed


greeks in general have been hospitable to nongreeks.
there is a large problem with migrants coming in from asia,africa,and other areas ,which means 90% of present day illegals entering europe are entering through turkey into greece.
greece is a small nation of 11 million itself and cannot be responsible alone for this social economic political affair.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

siorpanos123 said:


> Chris, oi fotografies prepei na einai apo to internet? An thelo na anevaso dikes mou foto apo ton skliro mou disko, ti prepei na kano?


Πρώτα πρώτα θα πρέπει να τις ανεβάσεις σε κάποιο host site όπως photobucker ή flickr (βασικά δεν πειράζει που τις έχεις στον υπολογιστή σου) και αφού κάνεις upload τις φωτογραφίες σου, μετά τις ανεβάζεις εδώ (το link της κάθε φωτογραφίας) χρησιμοποιώντας το κώδικα IMG για κάθε φωτογραφία ξεχωριστά:







*χωρίς τα κενά μεταξύ της φωτογραφίας και των IMG*

Μετά θα είναι εύκολο να αναβάσεις αυτές τις φωτογραφίες εδώ, σ' ένα δικό σου thread προτιμότερο...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*The Parthenon (Acropolis), city of Athens*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/baggyjumper/5127768963/in/photostream/

*Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktceee/5258670915/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktceee.../photos/marite2008/4822159198/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Thira at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalovecreations/5260649796/in/photostream/

*Panoramic view of Santorini island*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amoshaha/5263336424/in/photostream/

*Parga at dusk, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lientje-86/5057588830/in/photostream/

*Kaimaktsalan snow resort, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5243770044/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5243770320/in/photostream/

*Town of Ioannina and its lake, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5225913163/in/photostream/

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janoganette/5124394304/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janoganette/5124391598/in/photostream/


----------



## al04life (Nov 22, 2010)

yianni said:


> greeks in general have been hospitable to nongreeks.
> there is a large problem with migrants coming in from asia,africa,and other areas ,which means 90% of present day illegals entering europe are entering through turkey into greece.
> greece is a small nation of 11 million itself and cannot be responsible alone for this social economic political affair.


well albania has only 3.1m ppl nd still has many rights for all types of minorites no matter from which continent. even if they are the negative type of ppl who will pessimistically impact the country nd btw greece has 11.3m ppl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Cape of Sounio (near Athens), Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lutty/5107863012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sometimesong/5146553586/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/astirpalaceresort/4995493282/in/photostream/

*Town of Lamia, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviagreece/4135593408/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviagreece/4133315160/in/photostream/

*Town of Domokos, Central Greece* (north of Lamia)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5184504824/in/photostream/

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4514677155/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtsigos2/4449798281/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/disou13/4621063977/in/photostream/


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the way the old and the new look so good, and by the way the new images are fantastic. Keep them coming.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *The Parthenon (Acropolis), city of Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

Thank you juancito  more:

*A small village near Drama, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254109602/in/photostream/

*Athens by night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/5207468485/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsosmitsos/5241192831/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5227100982/in/photostream/

*Apollo temple, Delphi (Parnassos mt, Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4804224625/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5027207036/in/photostream/

*Panoramic view of the town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*
scroll >>>>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4510624555/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*City of Thessaloniki (some buildings), Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/5266201985/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/5266807782/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuluri/5264318652/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctmnet/5252547266/in/photostream/

*Zagora, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkostar/4917543576/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4477728949/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkilim/3705288838/in/photostream/

*Town of Volos, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trippinon/5199730674/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5060076135/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284368727/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foivosloxias/5309218246/in/photostream/

*Town of Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/calepin_dimages/5150883452/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calepin_dimages/5150210199/in/photostream/

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5281195426/in/photostream/

*Island of Kastelorizo, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5129172097/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5125837749/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Ierapetra, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ialofquist/5338644370/in/photostream/

*Town of Parga, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/palie66/4869535013/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5148454072/in/photostream/

*Kalavrita, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodianos/4074905898/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/micke-fi/4447529618/in/photostream/

*The windmills of the island of Chios, North Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkon_syros_pics/3968757666/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Town of Rhodes (including the old town), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5312419917/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsb1108/5290917777/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5335190861/in/photostream/

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunphotos/5333392251/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/5249802434/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5214282355/in/photostream/

*Edessa waterfalls, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bohis/4732631151/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple new photos are coming in the next days, so until then please post some comments ...or questions  :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

One of the most beautiful places on earth. I love to go there soon.

Thanks for this lovely thread Chris and please post more pix


----------



## somebody33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alitezar said:


> One of the most beautiful places on earth. I love to go there soon.
> 
> Thanks for this lovely thread Chris and please post more pix


Thanks alitezar :cheers: more next...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*City of Patra, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_edward/5362805211/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5227037947/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/riacale/3519274350/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kfatouros/5351739787/in/photostream/

*Town of Galaxidi, West Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich2012/5201212350/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_m_e_n/5084601052/in/photostream/

*Mount Dirfys, Euboea (Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnanos/4314579975/in/photostream/

*The harbour and the town of Itea, West Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyceiris/4316193258/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonis_k/437532629/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Sea and sky at sunset (near Rerthmno), Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theo_reth/5398458236/in/photostream/

*Street alleys in Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plushny/5387055589/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plushny/5387655950/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plushny/5387654936/in/photostream/

*Sarakiniko beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvpweb/5376057768/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvpweb/5376056486/in/photostream/

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5388582621/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5369443157/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5369443143/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5388477859/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Nestos river - Rat island, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5410527876/in/photostream/

*Town of Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/catchlight7/5404799329/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sotosm/4971689789/in/photostream/

*Drogarati cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulb76/5407668726/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5153432807/in/photostream/

*Lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktania/5266695426/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Cloudy view in Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5387564764/in/photostream/

*The Acropolis and the city of Athens by night, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sss-showcase/5174495621/in/photostream/

*The old stone bridge Kamara in Pyli (near Trikala), Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzappaster/5180579643/in/photostream/

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crcourson/4999202941/in/photostream/

*Patra's Carnival (city of Patra), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5384595818/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5383991203/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5395070773/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5395070963/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

love it!
i have great memories of two holidays we had in Greece ('88 and '90) near Thessaloniki, i wish i could see more of this country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Many things changed since then and not only in Thessaloniki


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^Oh my sweet Jesus, amazing photos *Christos*. I watch them slowly, and I like very much. kay: 

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you henry... :cheers1:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

just love the awesome pics of Greece...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki at rainy night, Macedonia*

Evening Shower In Thessaloniki (explored  by Manolis Thr, on Flickr

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*

Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr


Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr


Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr

*Town of Halkida by night, Euboea island (Central Greece reg.)*

Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr


Chalcis by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr

*Castle of Methoni (Messinia), Peloponnese*

METHONI,MESSINIA by Yiannisfantom, on Flickr


METHONI,MESSINIA by Yiannisfantom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia*

Old Part of Kavala,Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


City of Kavala,Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


Kavala by dkilim, on Flickr

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

Crete - From Rethymnon Fort by jostring, on Flickr

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Mystras,Peloponnese. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr


Mystras,Peloponnese. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Trikala by micanon, on Flickr


trikala town by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
Amazing Greece indeed...thanks christos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Linguine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Town of Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*

Town on the mountain by dbswndz107, on Flickr

*Alonnisos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Sporades by Visit Greece, on Flickr


Sporades by Visit Greece, on Flickr


Sporades by Visit Greece, on Flickr

*Winter view of Alonissos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

my snowy olive grove, Alonissos by eltpics, on Flickr

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

LINDOS by uglyjoefish, on Flickr


Rhodes, Greece by Sari1979, on Flickr

*Mylos bridge, Central Zagori (Epirus)*

Mylos bridge, Kipoi (central Zagori) - February 2011 by Fat and ugly, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowwww.... Arachova... Beautiful beach and beautiful houses!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*bump*

Please post some comments or/and questions


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

this thread just make to say: WOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

Some new updates:

*Town of Methana, Attica reg.*

Methana by angelsgermain, on Flickr

*In the city of Heraklio, Crete*

IMGP9849 by gaboracz, on Flickr


IMGP9850 by gaboracz, on Flickr


IMGP9847 by gaboracz, on Flickr


IMGP9817 by gaboracz, on Flickr


IMGP9800 by gaboracz, on Flickr

*In the harbour of Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Paros, Cyclades by SteliosCharalambous, on Flickr

*Town of Plomari, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Plomaris, ****** by ergates, on Flickr

*Town of Edipsos, North Euboea (Central Greece)*

Edipsos, Greece by Fotaki, on Flickr

*In the streets of Volos, Thessaly*

greece_275 by julie marie w., on Flickr


greece_270 by julie marie w., on Flickr


greece_268 by julie marie w., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscapes and cityscapes various photos*

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Η Ύδρα δε χρειάζεται λόγια / Stunning island of Hydra - Greece  by Ath76, on Flickr


1nightview by Macaroons, on Flickr


Sunset at Hydra by George Koultouridis, on Flickr

*View of Kapsali, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*

Kithira Kapsali by micanon, on Flickr


Kithira Kapsali by micanon, on Flickr

*Panoramic view of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalkida by Stamos, on Flickr

*In the town of Arta, Epirus*

PICT0002-2.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


PICT0004-2.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


PICT0005.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


PICT0003-2.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*
> 
> Town on the mountain by dbswndz107, on Flickr
> 
> ...


OMG, so beautiful, kind of reminds me of Italy too. Love the pix. Thanks Chris


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Lovely photos! One better than the other! 








christos-greece said:


> *The Parthenon (Acropolis), city of Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

